

Entrepreneurship and Generation-Y - QLMag
http://www.quarterlifemag.com/2009/09/genyentrepreneurship/
The Banker talks about starting up businesses in Generation-Y.
======
ltpl4y3r
This article hit pretty close to home. I currently work full time, but I'm
miserable in my job. With the current economy, finding a new job has been
pretty tough. I have been looking into creating my own job, that basically
lives on the internet, and my home.

I am also afraid that many millenials are going to fall into a false sense of
entitlement, when they come up with what they feel is a great new business
plan. I believe that I might be on the edge with my business, but I also plan
on supplementing my income with a part time job.

